# اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش



## crazy_girl (4 أغسطس 2007)

*أنفاس ورا أنفاس بتبوظ صدرنا و اللي نشده اليوم حيقصف عمرنا


جايز سيجارة بانجو تسطلنا يوم انما نقدر بقرش حشيش نعمل دماغ في السما


ده حلمنا طول عمرنا غرزة تلمنا كلنا كلنا كلنا


القرش ماهومستحيل مادام تحشيشه مباح الحشاشين لوصاروا كثيرنقدر نشعل بارتياح


اشرب سيجارة كل يوم ارضي مزاجك انتعش شرب السجايرلويدوم تبقي حياتك انتهت


اتحدى أبوك واتمرداتعلم تبقى جرئ مشوارالألف ميل تلاقي سيجارة فى الطريق


محتاج الجسم لشدةعلشان تقدرتمشيه ولاعمربشيشة وجوزة مخ يحس باللي حواليه


الجوزة حجروشرارة ودخان مليان عفارة يعيد تصميم الجوزة أطفال بايده سيجارة


أطفالنا فى كل مكان يشربوا بانجو ودخان وعشان الريحة تروح يندغوا بعديها لبان


ومعنا شدواوقولواالشد ده فن وحياة من الشيشة بنخلق جوزة من البانجودماغ ونجاة


شدة معسل مية مية تتطيروتتبخرفي ثانية جايزالشدة الثانية نعبق بيها الدنيا


والبانجو بيلغي حدود ووطنه هو الهند ومادام عيشين حنعفر ومادام قادرين حنشم


الشد ماهوبالكلمة بالشيشة وبالأنفاس خذ شفطة وشدة وشمة واتوصي بالقلقاس


حلمنا و في كل زمان نلاقي بانجوعلي الببان كل الخلافات تزول وكفاية انك شمام


شيشتك بيتك في الغربة ومنين ما تخطي معاك اشرب مع الناس والصحبة واضرب علي قفاك

بلغات العالم شموا واحرقوا أفيون من تاني قدرالحشاش دخانه وقدرنا نكبر الأناني


أفيونتي وكانت بذرة وسيجارتي كانت بفرة ومادام بنشد ونشرب راح نسطل أمة بكرة


نتمني البانجو يكون ونشربه في كل سكون ماكثيرالبانجوبيضرب ويقولواعليه مدعوم


جايز سيجارة بانجو تسطلنا يوم انما نقدر بقرش حشيش نعمل دماغ في السما


​*


----------



## naderr (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

اكيد اللى كتب الاغنيه   من  الجياره  او  الباطنيه


----------



## Emelsobhy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

ده اجمل اغينة شوفتها ربنا يباركك


----------



## Emelsobhy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

ده اجمل اغينة شوفتها ربنا يباركك ياريت كل يوم من ده علشان الدماغ تفضل عليا اوووووى


----------



## kamer14 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

هههههههههههه بوظوا الشعر خالص


----------



## acc_loues (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

هههههههههههههه

صبتح الدماغ العالية

دة غير صباح اللى بتغنى

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*



Emelsobhy قال:


> ده اجمل اغينة شوفتها ربنا يباركك ياريت كل يوم من ده علشان الدماغ تفضل عليا اوووووى



ميرسي يا Emelsobhy لمرورك ومشاركتك ودعوتك الجميلة دى
واى خدمة اكيد فى تانى وعلى فكرة انا نزلت قبل كدة اغانى تانى
وميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*



naderr قال:


> اكيد اللى كتب الاغنيه   من  الجياره  او  الباطنيه



جايز ممكن احتمال تقريبا ههههههههههه مش عارفة بقي:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*



kamer14 قال:


> هههههههههههه بوظوا الشعر خالص



هههههههههه
وماله بقي شعر ولا باروكة مش فارقة ياقمر علشان مش تملى منها بس
ونورتى المضوع ياقمر


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*



acc_loues قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> صبتح الدماغ العالية
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي يالويس ياقمر بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## timon20080 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

هاهاهاهاههاهاها
جمدة جدا 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

*ده*
* مش*
* محشش*
* دى*
* فقر*
*بس جميله ياكريزى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

هههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليك انت كل حاجة عندك فقر مش معقول الفقر ده
ههههه وميرسي يابيتر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## naderr (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

:t32::spor22::a82:


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغنية حلم عمرنا من شاب محشش*

ههههههه ايه يانادر مش عجباك ولا ايه؟؟؟؟ :smil13:


----------

